
Why Static Website Generators Are the Next Big Thing - bobfunk
http://www.smashingmagazine.com/
======
Albright
Try resubmitting this with the direct url:
[http://www.smashingmagazine.com/2015/11/modern-static-
websit...](http://www.smashingmagazine.com/2015/11/modern-static-website-
generators-next-big-thing/)

This current submission just links to Smashing's front page.

~~~
teleclimber
I'm not the OP but want to see this discussed. I submitted here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10495876](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10495876)

